# puerto paralelo



## viktor182 (Abr 15, 2006)

Holas amigos del foro, acabo de entrar al mundo de la electronica y kisiera q me den información acerca del manejo del puerto paralelo y especificamente como hacerlo con un lenguaje de programacion(c,c++,etc); tb kisiera saber donde puedo encontrar información acerca de pekeños proyectos, sencillos nomas(manejar un display, un motorcito, etc), para hacerlos en casa y familiarizarme con el tema de antemano les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 15, 2006)

Revisa esto.


http://www.codeproject.com/csharp/csppleds.asp


----------

